# heart monitor?



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

Riding Warehouse is having a sale on heart monitors, and since I've been thinking of getting one for a while, maybe now is the time to do it. So I was wondering, how important is a heart monitor? I have an 18yo Arab that I'm trying to get in condition for some LDs this year...would it be significantly helpful for me to use a heart monitor on our conditioning rides?

This is the one I'm considering: Polar Equine Inzone Heart Rate Monitor


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

This is my biggest issue with polar (this directly from the site you linked):

"Because the transmitter setup is is waterproof, it is fully enclosed, and the transmitter must be replaced when the battery falters. However, it has a 5,000-hour life ~ that’s a lot of riding!"


And I agree it _seems_ like a lot of riding.. but there is no "off" switch, so not only is the monitor on when you are intending it to be, but when it's in your tack box and something bumps a transmitter, etc. And considering the V-Max monitors are similarly priced AND have replaceable batteries.. my money goes to V-Max products.


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

Hmm, thanks for pointing that out! I looked at the V-Max HRMs and I like the look of this one: Best Discount Price on V-MAX® Equine Heart Rate Monitor Systems with Enduro Watch Maybe I should just save up a bit more and get something with more features and a changeable battery...


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

TrailDustMelody said:


> Riding Warehouse is having a sale on heart monitors, and since I've been thinking of getting one for a while, maybe now is the time to do it. So I was wondering, how important is a heart monitor? I have an 18yo Arab that I'm trying to get in condition for some LDs this year...would it be significantly helpful for me to use a heart monitor on our conditioning rides?
> 
> This is the one I'm considering: Polar Equine Inzone Heart Rate Monitor


I don't think you NEED a HRM for LDs. Or really, ever. People were successfully conditioning horses for a long time before they became popular. With that being said, they are pretty neat, and can be helpful. I love my v-max. I bought it used for a great price, which I felt comfortable with since all of the parts are replaceable. Easy to use and works great. As a newbie I am careful not to rely on just what the numbers are telling me, but rather to listen to what my horse is saying first and foremost. The reason I got one was more because I love data and tracking trends, etc. Mostly for fun. If (when!) I move up to longer distances I think I would use it more for pushing harder, but for LDs you should really be focusing more on LSD than speed work anyway (which you can definitely do without a HRM). It is pretty neat though- I was actually surprised that my ranch bred QH maintains a lower heart rate and recovers faster than I'd expected.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

If you get one, be sure and use it A LOT before you do a ride! You can waste a lot of time fiddling if you don't work the kinks out first. 

Nancy


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey everyone, thanks for the input about heart monitors. Since it sounds like they aren't a necessity, even for conditioning an older horse, I think I'll save my money and put it towards something more essential like a good quality pad or something. Thanks!


----------

